# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  شحالكم

## انكسار

شحالكم عساكم بخير وسهاله

انا عضوه يديده امبينكم

اتمنى اكون عند حسن ظنكم 

وان شالله تشوفون مني كل اللي يسركم

هيه نسيت اخبركم انا من زمان اشوف منتداكم

يالله سوو لي ترحيب غاوي شرات الباقين صفحتين هب وحده

فداعة الله

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

----------


## Malamh Cute



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا فيش

----------


## سموورهـ ..~



----------


## عنيده

هلا بالكلام الحلو ..

يعجبني كلامكم حلووو ..

هلا و الله باهل الامارات .. 


اهل الزين و الله .. 



يا هلاا ومرحبا فيك اختى 

حياك الله بينا ونتمنى انه يسعدك ملتقانا

اهلاا وسهلاا بك يننا .. 

اضفت نورا جديدا على منتدانا

كلنا لهفة وشوق لرؤية مواضيعك المفيدة..

وكلنا امل بأن يحوز منتدانا على رضاك واعجابك ..

فانثري ابداعاتك على صفحاتها ..

واطلقي لقلمك العنان هنا في هذه الصفحات ...

حييت بيننا عزيزةً ومكرمة ..

فاهلا بك مرة اخرى ...

----------


## كبرياء

..[ مرآإحـب ..!
نحن هنـآإ إأخوهـ .. 
نرحب بتوآجدكـ معنـآ .. 
وننتظر جود إأبدآعكـ .. 
متمنين دومـآً .. 
إأن تلقى شبكتنآ لـ عضوكم .. 
موطن رإحه وإبدآع .. 
بإنتظآر مـآ قد ترسمه إأنـآملك ..}
كبريآء ..!

----------


## عاشقه الحوراء



----------


## صفآء الروح

اهــلاً وسهـــلاً..
..
انرت المنتدى بإنضمامكـ
..
إلى أعضـــائه
..
أتمنى أن تجد هنا مايرضي ذائقتكـ
..
نحن بإنتظار ما سيجود به قلمك لنا
..
واتمنى لك .. قضــاء امتع الاوقــات
..
*لك مني ارق التحايا
..
و أخيراً آقول لكـ
*

----------


## ام الشيخ



----------


## رحيق الامل

.,’.تقبلي مرور.,’
.,.’.تحياتي.,.’.
.,’رحيق الامل.,’.

----------


## ليلاس



----------


## انكسار

مرحبا الساع شحالكم ان شالله بخير وسهاله

تسلمون كل الحضور ع الترحيب الغاوي شراتكم

هيه جي  وأبا منكم بعد ترحيب زود

عنيده تسلمين الغاليه ع الرمسه الغاويه

----------


## ملكة سبأ

يامرحبا ترحيب ينشر فالاخبـار 
ترحيب من شاعر تحرك شعوره 
يامرحبا ترحيب يكتب بالانـوار 
والنور عم المنتدى مع حظـوره 
اسمك مثل برق يبشر بالامطـار 
والقلب بوجودك تزايد سـروره

----------


## آهات حنونه



----------


## الباسمي

أهلا وسهلا بك في شبكة الناصرة

----------


## روح منسيه



----------


## دلوعة المنتدى

ياااااااااااهلا والله وغلاا بااهل الاماارات
شحالش ؛؛؛؛؛؛ياااربي ذكرتيني بصااحباااتي هنااك,,
شرفتي المنتدى يالغلاا

----------


## انكسار

ملكه سبا ، بحر العجايب ، الباسمي ، روح منسيه ، دلوعة المنتدى

تسلمون ولا هنتو فـد يـ// ــتكم 

يعلني ما خلا منكم ودوم جي اشوفكم منورين مشاركاتي 

دلوعة المنتدى  منوووه ربيعاتج  :wink:  يمكن اعرفهن أو اطلع وحده منهن

----------


## ملكه القلوب

حياك الله 

أقامه طيبه بيينا

ان شاء الله 

ننتظر منك الجديد والمميز

أختك ملكه القلوب

----------


## أموله



----------


## قطعة سكر

~ ياويلك ~

*اهلاً بك بعدد ماخطت اناملك وداهمتنا خطواتك*

*ولعبت بنا ارق حروفك* 

*نحن عزيزي في منتدى سوف ننتظر دررٌك* 

*ونثرك وفكرك وابداعك بكل شوق*

*فأرجو أن يطيب لك المقام معنا*

*ويستمر تواصلك بيننــــــا*

*وتنعم بحسن رفقتنا لك*

*فلك أعذب الهمسات واجمل باقات الورد* 

*اختك"سكوووره"*

----------


## حسسينو



----------


## بقآيا حنين

’,، أهلاً .. وسهلاً ..
,’، نحن سعداء بتشريفكـ لـٍ شًبَكَةٌ الْنًآصّرًةُ الْثَقًآفٍيْةُ
’,، فأهلاً بكـ عطْراً فوَّاحاً ينثرُ شذاهـ في كـلِّ الأَرجاء ,’،
,’، وأهلاً بكـ قـلماً راقياً وفكراً واعـياً نـشـتـاقُ لنزفـه ’,،
’,، وكـلنا أملٌ بأن تجـد هنا ,’،
,’، مـايسعــدكـ ويطَيـِّب خـاطــركـ ’,،
’,، فِي إنـْـتـظـَارِ هطولِ سحابة إبـداعكـ ,’،
,’، نـتـمــنـى لَـكـ التوفيق ومزيداً من التـوهج ’,،
’,، تَحيّاتِيـ وَتَقْديرِيـ ,’،

*أُخّتُك ~ بًقَآيّـا حًنِيـْن ..

*

----------


## انكسار

ملكة القلوب / اموله / قطعة سكر / حسسينو / بقايا حنين

مرررحباا  ملايين ولايسدن فـ /ذمتيه 

شحالكم ربكم الا بخير وسهاله

صراحه صراحه عيبني ترحيبكم  جي حماس

ان شالله ماتشوفون مني الا بياض الويه

ولي يسر الخاطر


فديتكم حايسه ومضيعه الطريج هب عارفه من اي  قسم ابتدي   :laugh:

----------


## ام الحلوين

عانقت جدران منتدانا 

عطر قدومك ... وتزيّنت

مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب

ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة

لكفوفـك لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 

الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا

إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 

كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 

البعض في كل المجالات

أتمنى لك قضاء

وقت ممتع

معنا 

::+:+:+:+::

----------


## انكسار

يامرحباا بأم الحلوين

اشكرج عالترحيب الغاوي شراتج

وهذا شرف لي اني امبينكم

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*♥♥♥
*
*بكــل حـب وشـوق وآحـترآم* 


*نستقبلك ونفرش طريقك بالورد..*


*ونعطر حبر الكلمآت بالمسك والعنبر*


*وننتظر الابدآع مع نسمات الليل وسكونه,,/*


*لتصل همسآت قلبك الى قلوبنا..وعقولنآ* 


*ننتظر بوحـ قلمك..*


*..دمت بود..*
*♥♥♥*

----------

